# 8 Month B&W Colombian



## KrisL (Mar 14, 2015)

So I'm new to the legged reptile scene. I've got a 1 y/o Colombian red tail boa whose just the best but that's neither here nor there. 

My 8 month b/w seems a bit odd. I don't get the hissing or the whipping or the biting that I've heard all too much that they do. I'm having difficulty getting him to not poop on me randomly, he despises his uvb bulb, hell literally go under his hide and burrow under his bedding till I turn it off at night. As for his eating habits, he won't eat unless his food is in a kidney dish and here's the kicker, he won't eat if the dish is in his enclosure. I have go bring him and his food out and place them both on my belly in order for him to eat. Then after done eating he relocates to my neck under my beard and goes to sleep. 

How do I get him to start basking under the uvb bulb. I don't want him to get sick and die because If I'm not mistaken that bulb is just as important to him as food and water. Any pointers anyone? Also my apologies for rambling.


----------



## marydd (Mar 15, 2015)

How long have you had him? If he is new, it's not uncommon for them to hide. It's an adjustment period. Check your temps. If he is not basking the temps may be to hot. Check the ambient temps around the enclosure to make sure it is not to warm also. If it is to cool They can hide alot as well. Temp guns are a must have for me checking temps. I suggest cracking a raw egg over some other foods for him to see is that will stimulate his eating. Kidney as a stable diet is not healthy. Have you tried whole prey? Mice? Dubia roaches are great to feed them. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## Brian Wilber (Jun 10, 2015)

By Kidney dish i believe he meant it as a food dish/bowl that's shaped as a kidney ? I've seen those at Petsmart . I could be wrong though .


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm with Marydd.


----------

